# Removal after one or two spawnings



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

If you breed betta’s could you take the female out after a couple of spawnings so not to get too many eggs or is this cruel? Is it better to leave them together until they are finished?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you can take the female out to control the number of eggs. It isn't cruel. This is better than having so many fry that you end up having to cull them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, but some males will eat the eggs because you removed the female too soon. So once you remove the female, put a light colored sheet over the spawning tank, (light colored so the light can get in) and just LEAVE the male alone! Seriously! Check on him about once a day. That's it.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Removing part of the bubblenest after they have spawned would probably be the best way in my opinion.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

In my opinion, I would let them finish up, and leave him in a little longer. He will naturally select the weak ones, or so I am told, to get the best spawn.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I was asking as I'd like to breed my boy but I don't have facilities to care for up to 200 fry, less than that yes . I'll seriously think about it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You may not get that many but then again you never know.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt you would get that many.. from what I've read the average spawn size seems to be about 40-80 and even some of them may end up being deformed,etc and require culling.


----------

